# Review of Systems



## jonileis (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone use 'scripting' to obtain the ROS?  I have a group of ER physicians and Mid Level Providers, we are trying to get all of our providers to ask the same 'basic' questions by using 'scripting' for the review of systems.  Just wondered if anyone had a list of questions they use that they would be willing to share.


----------

